# Headphone stand...



## archosman

Saw this on Headwize.com

http://headwize2.powerpill.org/ubb/s...1526&fdays=20&


----------



## Uncledan

The asking price of the stand is is $99.95 plus $15.00 for USPS Priority shipping. What you guys think?!?!


----------



## TKSingh

a little pricey for me... though I would like one... but a bit more elegant and uhhh substantial for $100. (I actually prefer this one pictured rather than the ones linked)

 Good luck with it though


 Ken


----------



## Sovkiller

Honestly this stand is not even pretty, it looks like a medieval torture device, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 with less that the cost of the shipping I got a banana hanger, and my CD3000 is very proud hanging there, at least no complains were made for him....

 Wanna see something cool????


----------



## archosman

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Honestly this stand is not even pretty, it looks like a medieval torture device, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 with less that the cost of the shipping I got a banana hanger, and my CD3000 is very proud hanging there, at least no complains were made for him....

 Wanna see something cool????









* 
 

 This one has popped up before. Love to have one. Last thing I heard no one could find the manufacturer or they didn't make them anymore. I admit... it is cooler.


----------



## Sovkiller

I tried to find out with a friend in Germany (it was gotten on a German store) and nothing, it was sold out, and long time ago, they are not making this kind anymore...that's the sad true


----------



## Uncledan

It looks cool, how much is this?


----------



## nanahachi

this was discussed at length in the Cables forum, i think the thread was entitled "Headphone Stand"

 that upside-down U shaped stand is not available whatsoever. Jan Meier has looked into it, as has headfier Akira. 

 it really is sad. maybe DIYers like Andrew can mimic it.

 anyway, this all belongs in the Cables forum...

 uh oh, ive become the OT police...but wheres my billy club!?!


----------



## LobsterSan

what are those interesting looking headphones in the first pic? they look like a DIY effort, built using a belt for the headband


----------



## Sovkiller

They are the Seenheiser HD1000 Charleston (I think some kind of commemorative edition???)

 And if you look closer in the second pic also, they are not the actual HD600, they are the HD580 Jubilee, that later on become IIRC the HD600...


----------



## archosman

We need to find some resorceful German HiFi-er who can walk the streets looking for this!


----------



## AndrewB

Quote:


 maybe DIYers like Andrew can mimic it. 
 

I discussed at length with Bruce the possibility of making the stand you're discussing. The issue wasn't could we do it. But rather that it would be very expensive, time and materials wise to construct. Also we'd have to factor in learing curve expenses (R&D) into the final product. 

 We have a couple of great new ideas in the design stage, totally novel and not drawn from other people's work.

 Only time will tell if we produce them.

 Sincerely,
 Andrew


----------



## JMT

Andrew

 I personally think your stand is beautiful. Knowing that many of us have multiple headphones is there something in the works for a multi can-stand? Something like that is what I would be very interested in.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by JMT _
*....is there something in the works for a multi can-stand?....* 
 

Andrew, if joelongwood comes a'lookin' for a model to hold all of his headphones, make sure to check your local building codes -- and to hire a reputable civil engineer -- before you start constructing it.


----------



## JMT

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude:_
*...if joelongwood comes a'lookin' for a model to hold all of his headphones...* 
 

Ok, I said stand, not a freakin telephone pole with hooks.


----------



## AndrewB

The MK2 will hold 2 sets of headphones, maybe three depending on headband width. 

 I'm tickled by it for a number of reasons, including the built in pun factor. The headphones would rest on flats. 

 The MK2's footprint will be about the same as MK1, although the stand will rise 14 to 17 inches off the base. 

 Long as I'm mentioning dimensions.

 MK1's dimensions:
 Base 8.5x8.5x.75 inches
 Stem height 7 inches
 Min total height 8.75 inches (top of cradle)
 Max total height 10.5 inches(top of cradle)

 We'll consider building two or three MK2's after a few MK1's are out there.


----------



## akira

Quote:


 _Originally posted by LobsterSan _
*what are those interesting looking headphones in the first pic? they look like a DIY effort, built using a belt for the headband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 

They are not DIY. Actually they were on mass production even though the number was limited. Here you can see the evidence.





 This Headphone stand itself is cheap and not good looking but practical. You can put two cans on it.


----------



## Uncledan

Actually I look great, it looks very practical. Where we can get it?


----------



## GanChan

Does anyone here use wig heads to hold their headphones?

 Like, maybe, these?

http://www.buymannequins.com/heads.htm


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by GanChan _
*Does anyone here use wig heads to hold their headphones?

 Like, maybe, these?

http://www.buymannequins.com/heads.htm




* 
 

The idea of using glass heads from Pier-1 or a similar store has been batted around. They're somewhat creepy, too.. [My avatar is a glass head wearing stuff..]

 Anyhow... for a large majority of cans, you don't want to use something like a glass head, or even a mannequin head, as it would compress the pads..


----------



## PinkFloyd

He comes free with philips HP890 headphones... stand and headphones for only £45


----------



## PinkFloyd

that didn't work


----------



## PinkFloyd

image 2


----------



## Sovkiller

The classic cheap stand, don't look any other place.... $9.99 and the sturdiest one you can find !!!!


----------



## ClearYourMind

The wig heads are not only creepy, but all the male heads looked kinda gay. Not dumb gay, dude wearing lipstip gay. lol

 I'd think a wooden head would be cool, or even one of them none face, somewhat robitic looking, plastic/metal heads that you see in department stores would be real cool. Also manican heads are typically molded after skinny headed people with small ears.

 I like the broken in pad feeling, with good pads, like those that came with my Sennheiser 590's... after some wear, they start to fit like a glove and get a real soft broken in feeling.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*The classic cheap stand, don't look any other place.... $9.99 and the sturdiest one you can find !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 
 

That looks nice sovkiller, like the frame of one of those things the steel balls hang off. Where abouts can you buy this device?

 BTW I find the classic cheap stand to be a nine inch nail hammered into the wall 

 Pinkie.


----------



## Sovkiller

Is a banana hanger, don't tell anybody, I just cover the hook with a rubber tube and that's it, simple, cheap, and extremelly durable...BTW it came also in black, I was not able to find it the day I decided to get it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 note: thye also make one wit hte basket fo other fruits on the bottom, it can be use to keep the headphone extension and adapters, in a safe place also, but I just like this one better, now there are some even more attractive and less kitchen look, but too late or me...


----------



## nanahachi

as Sovkiller posted previously, you can find the banana hanger @ cooking.com $9.95


----------



## OakIris

And here's the banana holder headphone stand for joelongwood:

http://www.hubert.com/store/p-detail...ss=10213&p=510


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by OakIris _
*And here's the banana holder headphone stand for joelongwood:

http://www.hubert.com/store/p-detail...ss=10213&p=510




*


----------



## AndrewB

Y'ou are creative in cheap solutions for where to hang your headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Usually I just put mine on a wall hook. I've got a bunch of old fashioned screw in the wall hooks that are pretty neat.

 Now I've a nice set of MB Quart and Sr-325's That I want to display when I'm not using them. So we're designing a really neat stand that will hold 2 or three sets of 'phones. Musically, based it will be a cleff note on a hardwood stand.

 Should be pretty nice. Plus once it warms up, I'm going to try making a stand from blown/pulled glass. 

 ciao for now,
 Andrew


----------



## JMedeiros

This was mentioned in an earlier thread, but fellow member Orpheus suggested a coat rack from Office Depot that is terrific for holding a collection of multiple cans. It is all wood and the pole is in three sections so you can adjust the height. It cost me $40 plus shipping and 5 sets of cans currently reside happily on mine.


----------



## OakIris

Quote:


 So we're designing a really neat stand that will hold 2 or three sets of 'phones. Musically, based it will be a cleff note on a hardwood stand. 
 

AndrewB - Assuming that you are making stands to sell to the rest of us who are headphone-obsessed ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) when do you think they will be available and what will be the approximate cost?

 In the meantime, I have ordered a couple of neat looking banana holders, stealing SovKiller's idea (but it isn't the same stand he has, so that makes it all right, yes?) I can use these for their original purpose should your headphone stands be available (and affordable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## AndrewB

Quote:


 when do you think they will be available and what will be the approximate cost? 
 

The Cleff stand (MK2) won't be available for about four weeks, we are only making 3 of them to start, at most perhaps 5.

 The price hasn't been set yet. But I warrant it'll be high. Shipping will still be $15.00 for USPS Priority delivery in the USA, and $50.00 USD for International Global Priority 3 day.

 Check back with me in a few weeks.

 Andrew


----------



## OakIris

Quote:


 The price hasn't been set yet. But I warrant it'll be high. 
 

 Like $100 or more? Well, beauty does have a cost!

 I'm certainly interested, though I imagine if you are only building 3, you may already have buyers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please show us some pictures when you get the prototype made.


----------

